# Dance party!



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Are there any classical pieces that you like to dance to?  I sometimes like to dance when listening to stuff like Tchaikovsky. Stravinsky is pretty groovy too. :3


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Cage's fifth sonata for prepared piano.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Most Strauss waltzes do it for me. 

The nice bright marches also make me want to move.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't dance but I would say Nyman's MGV.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Dance music by *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* (1756-1791), one of the greatest composers who ever walked this planet. Samples of his German Dance Music.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I would love to dance this, dressed in the XVIII century manner and in a very solemn and gracious way :


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Dance music by *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* (1756-1791), one of the greatest composers who ever walked this planet. Samples of his German Dance Music.


Sounds more like something I'd sip coffee to  Its like stunted Beethoven. X3 I'm being mean, I actually quite like the piece, but it doesn't really make me want to get up and dance, at least not at 2 in the morning.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

aleazk said:


> Cage's fifth sonata for prepared piano.


Its got a good groove to it :3 lol one of my teachers said something of one of his pieces "First Construction in Metal" I think? He said it had a really groovy danceable beat to it, like something out of jazz, which surprised him.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Sounds more like something I'd sip coffee to  Its like stunted Beethoven. X3 I'm being mean, I actually quite like the piece, but it doesn't really make me want to get up and dance, at least not at 2 in the morning.


It does not motivate me to want to dance to it but I admire it as Classical dance music to listen to.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> It does not motivate me to want to dance to it but I admire it as Classical dance music to listen to.


Likewise  I love dance music very much as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Are there any classical pieces that you like to dance to?  I sometimes like to dance when listening to stuff like Tchaikovsky. Stravinsky is pretty groovy too. :3


Let me think about that for a moment...

......

No. 

(Well, this bassoon's bloody heavy!)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Let me think about that for a moment...
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


But bassoon is so fun to dance to


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

The Rite of Spring (in frantic, pagan-like manner of course)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

SottoVoce said:


> The Rite of Spring (in frantic, pagan-like manner of course)


Thats one to mosh to :3 Do you fancy heavy metal SottoVoce?


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Thats one to mosh to :3 Do you fancy heavy metal SottoVoce?


Not much friend, it's much more the love of that irresistible repeating chord in about the 3rd minute that makes me burst in energy.


----------



## Jem (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't exactly dance to classical music, but there's an awful lot of air-conducting even while walking around town with headphones on. I get strange looks a lot.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Khatchaturian's Sabre Dance
Offenbach's Gaiete Paisienne


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Jem said:


> I don't exactly dance to classical music, but there's an awful lot of air-conducting even while walking around town with headphones on. I get strange looks a lot.


Those folks are just jealous of the invisible symphony you rule over :3


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll dance to pretty much anything. I also enjoy a good bit of arm waving when I am so inclined.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Mambo!


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

SottoVoce said:


> The Rite of Spring (in frantic, pagan-like manner of course)


It's fun to dance to because it's so rhythmically weird.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If anyone's a dance fan in here, that would be me.

NOW LET'S DO THIS!!!!


























Had enough?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Rameau. A group of young people from Soweto came and played Rameau to us and did the gumboot dance to his music. It worked surprisingly well.

Personally I can't sit down listening to this,






and at the end of the DVD the whole cast and the conductor get up on stage and do the dance too (starts around 1.00, worth seeing for William Christie doing a kind of Egyptian chicken dance)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> Rameau. A group of young people from Soweto came and played Rameau to us and did the gumboot dance to his music. It worked surprisingly well.
> 
> Personally I can't sit down listening to this,


Doesn't this just make you wanna get in a moshpit?


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Gottschalk, A night in the Tropics, second movement.



The Utah Symphony/Maurice Abravanel recording is a better performance but the percussionists in this are just having so much fun.


----------

